# Do things really happen for a reason?



## Lord Ninjette (8 mo ago)

I had a horse injury last week. Luckily I did not hurt my head or back. I tore my ACL and now immobilized. I was scheduled to head to Europe for the whole summer leaving next week and now that's on hold. Waiting for MRI to see how bad the ACL is.

So, this is the question. Why is this happening? Do you ever question things?
I read about the Universe, Higher Self , Law of Attraction, Law of Manifestation, Law of Resonance.
However right now it is harder to digest that I can't do a lot of things.
I am also grateful that finance or job is not an issue for me as I don't have to work at all to live.
I work only because I want to not because I need to so I am grateful for that.
I can hear myself complaining but I also feel that I should express my sorrow and grief on my injury.
I am giving myself a week to be cranky and think about the surgery if I need one in span of 6 months or else the chances of my miniscus wearing out is high and won't be able to do my sports.

The only thing I can think of why this is happening is that my grandfather probably needs someone for his medical issues and the only way I will stay is having this injury. I know it sounds bad thinking this way but yeah that's what I could possibly think of reasons why this happen.

I am trying to go with the flow but it is hard sometimes. Help me see the light at the end of the tunnel!

Does anyone believe in things happening for a reason?


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

According to your story, whatever happened with the horse is the reason this is happening to you. Do you want _another_ reason?


----------



## Vexus (Mar 23, 2020)

There's a reason: "I tried to ride a horse, messed up, fell off or otherwise broke myself."

And then there's a divine reason: "Something greater is going on where my injury is part of a larger plan that necessitates that I be in this position and not be in Europe for the summer."

The truth is the divine reason. There is a greater plan. You're in a really awesome situation actually. God planted your butt down on purpose. Something big is going to happen. So if you can change your perspective and wait like an eager child, it will be good for you. "Wow, God has something really important for me if he's keeping me here. I can't wait to see what it is!" With thanks, this will ensure what comes will, hopefully, allow you to connect the dots, see the plan and how it unfolds, and give great thanks for what has occurred.

You ever ... need some work done on a car... and then you don't know a good mechanic, so you look around, and get a bad one, and then eventually, you get a good one, and establish an actual relationship? If the work got done by a machine and you had no up and down, you'd never establish the relationship.

As such, what is coming for you, is something revolving a relationship where you need to be where you are. This could be your grandfather, or something else, but it is for your best, and I hope the moment comes where you connect the dots. Look around with open eyes; who is God trying to connect you with?

Also get well soon. That sounds like it hurts.


----------



## lww23 (Mar 7, 2021)

Great philosophical question. I've been thinking about it as well.

Short answer: Yes, as a rationalist, I believe that everything happens for a reason. However, there are reasons that we can discover through science, philosophy, religion, etc., and there are reasons that we cannot find out. So in general, there are questions with identifiable answers and there are mysteries. I call them mysteries because the finding of the reasons might be well beyond our mental capacity, at least in the near future. 



Vexus said:


> The truth is the divine reason. There is a greater plan.


I agree. I believe in God as well. Sometimes God's plan/purpose seems easily understandable within the lifespan. Sometimes, however, His divine will is incomprehensible to us. This does not mean that humans are inherently ignorant. To some extent, yes. However, we can try to understand as much as we can, making the best use of our capacity, and potential.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart (Jun 24, 2015)

Umm no I don't, here's the thing saying there's a higher purpose takes the responsibility out of your own hands "oh this happened because it was meant to" really?what about the choice you made that lead to that event ? Every day we make choices that influence what happens to us... 

Like your accident with the horse you choose to get on an unpredictable animal who may or may not have been having a bad day...and what ever choices you made while on the horse caused it to react badly 

You might say .. " what if my choice was influenced" ... alright...so let's take this one step further , so if there is (I'm not saying there is) a higher purpose does that mean that there is no real free will? Then every choice you have ever made is not your own and you are a puppet to a higher purpose? 

But that can't be because you made the conscious choice to get on the horse right? I mean we did just establish that the animal is unpredictable and it's reaction will be different each time didn't we? 

What about illnesses you might ask ? The potential for such things as cancer already exist within our body it's just our specific set of circumstances (such as genetics and what not ) that determine whether or not when or where we get it, we just can't predict it...yet 

Plane accidents and other such similar incidents are because of human error and the problem is we live on a planet with a bunch of other beings that we are at the mercy of their choices and decisions we only miss them because of choices we make 

You can blame it on a higher purpose if you want...


----------



## Vexus (Mar 23, 2020)

TheCosmicHeart said:


> You can blame it on a higher purpose if you want...


I don't plan on debating this because it's good to see all perspectives, but I would like to point out that for those who believe in God, there is no 'blaming' of God for things, but instead, an understanding that in order for there to be good times, there also need to be bad times, where in the midst of your bad times, you can have faith that God loves you and is working on making your good times arrive soon. This gives you strength to keep going through what seems to be the worst. There's no taking of responsibility out of one's own hands, but more understanding that the story unfolding in your life is not an easy one, but it is designed so that the hard parts are hard, so that you know how good it is when the good times are good.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

No. Everything doesn't happen for a reason. The most cruel, unjustifiable things happen to good people. The thing is that everything in reality is connected and related. Something happens, and other things happen as a result ALWAYS. So something horrific happens, other bad things or good things happen as a result simply because of connectivity. That doesn't mean there's any justifiable reason for a kind person to be brutally raped and murdered for example, yet it happens. Are we supposed to say "Oh, but that's okay, because there had to be a reason that happened, as there is for everything."? To say there is a reason for that is not only a huge slap in the face to the victim, but also to everyone that loved them. Sometimes life is just shit, and there is no reason. I think "Everything happens for a reason." is just another one of those "positive-minded" soundbites people like to say so they don't have to think as much.


----------



## Vexus (Mar 23, 2020)

Flabarac Brupip said:


> The thing is that everything in reality is connected and related. Something happens, and other things happen as a result ALWAYS.


So very, very true. And so then, if we trace back each event back to the thing which caused it, and trace that thing that caused it's cause back a step further back, on and on, continuously forever, we reach either... "The Big Bang" or God. The answer is God. Everything happens because of God, even in an ideology where God does nothing after creating creation. He's still the root cause of all the happenings. He's the reason the thing is happening, whatever the happening is. .

For some interesting thought on this:


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Vexus said:


> So very, very true. And so then, if we trace back each event back to the thing which caused it, and trace that thing that caused it's cause back a step further back, on and on, continuously forever, we reach either... "The Big Bang" or God. The answer is God. Everything happens because of God, even in an ideology where God does nothing after creating creation. He's still the root cause of all the happenings. He's the reason the thing is happening, whatever the happening is.


That's _your_ opinion, and that's okay. Personally, I think the only way "God" can exist is if God is synonymous with the Universe. No other existence of a supreme God of all the Universe will ever make sense to me. That has been my understanding since like age 13.


----------



## Lord Ninjette (8 mo ago)

TheCosmicHeart said:


> Umm no I don't, here's the thing saying there's a higher purpose takes the responsibility out of your own hands "oh this happened because it was meant to" really?what about the choice you made that lead to that event ? Every day we make choices that influence what happens to us...
> 
> Like your accident with the horse you choose to get on an unpredictable animal who may or may not have been having a bad day...and what ever choices you made while on the horse caused it to react badly
> 
> ...




I think you are missing the point. I am not blaming on a higher purpose. I just believe that things happens for a reason. Some believe in this and some don't. It doesn't mean they are Stupid or Geniuses.

And yes, there are people that will have different opinions than me and I get/accept. that. I am not blaming anything for what happened to me, not even the horse. I will get back on that horse once I have done my surgery.

I don't believe in GOD and that doesn't make me and Idiot. I believe in the Universe and that doesn't make me a Genius either.

What I am here for is to just seek information that's all!


----------



## Infinitus (Jul 12, 2019)

I wish you a speedy and full recovery. 🙏

Personally, I've had a long time to think about this one. I broke my arm in Dec 2019 & have only been discharged from treatment last week, and it still hasn't fully healed. Everything that could have gone wrong, did. I had to wrestle with this reality.  

Assuming God or the Universe does have a plan or reasoning, it's not as if we could ever know it, unless one has a direct line? So it begs the question of what narrative you're going to tell yourself. I believe this is a natural part of the healing process, our defence mechanism, as our rational minds want to believe in a point to our suffering. Else it's just meaningless pain and suffering.

When bedridden and unable to do anything, I told myself so many things. Ranging from rational/logical, spiritual and some even out there stuff. None were more real reasons than another, merely my brain trying to make sense of the senselessness. Our own subjective reasoning, in spite of any objective, divine plan, is all we have any chance of controlling. The best I could do was/is live in the mindset that there's something to learn from every situation. Though that's easier said than done, especially if the healing process doesn't go to plan.

I do believe there's a reason for everything, but I can't know what it is. Maybe it'll be revealed in a eureka moment, but I won't hold my breath. I'll continue to tell myself whatever helps me deal with & get through it the best. Who is going to tell me I'm wrong? It's my life. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Lord Ninjette (8 mo ago)

Flabarac Brupip said:


> No. Everything doesn't happen for a reason. The most cruel, unjustifiable things happen to good people. The thing is that everything in reality is connected and related. Something happens, and other things happen as a result ALWAYS. So something horrific happens, other bad things or good things happen as a result simply because of connectivity. That doesn't mean there's any justifiable reason for a kind person to be brutally raped and murdered for example, yet it happens. Are we supposed to say "Oh, but that's okay, because there had to be a reason that happened, as there is for everything."? To say there is a reason for that is not only a huge slap in the face to the victim, but also to everyone that loved them. Sometimes life is just shit, and there is no reason. I think "Everything happens for a reason." is just another one of those "positive-minded" soundbites people like to say so they don't have to think as much.


I don't think life is just shit. Your perception is your reality so whether you think you can or you can't, then you are already right! I am not saying it isn't okay to be sad either. I think that it is also healthy to feel sad and have grief. Process what we need as a human being to be a better person. Some people may take awhile and some may take it faster.

Whether you agree with me or not, in my opinion there's reason why people are always in a shitty situation and people who are in a non shitty situation constantly. It all starts with the way we think. So if you think you will always be shitty then I bet you are what you believe you are.

When a person die you have to think at the end of the day that we all die. It is just that some goes sooner and some later. Tho we can't explain how and why do people die, there's always a lesson in what happens to us. Perhaps we forget what we are supposed to be doing or we lose ourselves to the material world.

I am not here either to encourage people to think the way I do. I am here to see what opinions are out there same as you responding to my initial question.


----------



## Lord Ninjette (8 mo ago)

Vexus said:


> So very, very true. And so then, if we trace back each event back to the thing which caused it, and trace that thing that caused it's cause back a step further back, on and on, continuously forever, we reach either... "The Big Bang" or God. The answer is God. Everything happens because of God, even in an ideology where God does nothing after creating creation. He's still the root cause of all the happenings. He's the reason the thing is happening, whatever the happening is. .
> 
> For some interesting thought on this:
> View attachment 906289



I can't see the pic you just posted.. is there a link?


----------



## Vexus (Mar 23, 2020)

Infinitus said:


> Assuming God or the Universe does have a plan or reasoning, it's not as if we could ever know it, unless one has a direct line?


You CAN have a direct line! In fact, that's the whole point of Christianity - to have a direct line - a relationship - with God. That is what Christians seek and also enjoy. I understood this when I came to know God and to love him, which was before I knew any text of the Bible in any sufficient capacity.

Yesterday at church as well, I think the pastor went off script a little and used some powerful emotion to convey some good points. I remember is slightly for this moment. That God does well _for those that love him. _I rarely emphasize what I write here, so this is pretty big stuff.

Imagine you are married with a wife. Every day you come home and sit at the dinner table. And then by magic, food appears in front of you. You think to youself, "Huh, this must just be random chance that I'm sitting here and food appears. Guess I was at the right place at the right time. Total chance." You ignore the reality that it was your wife who took the time preparing and cooking you food, because she loves you. You just think, "I guess it just happened to me randomly that this food appeared before me." This is what non-believers are doing to God. And yet, God still loves them and does his best to keep giving and giving - and also building with character and so on; he's not ignoring anyone. But every time you get a message, a word, a plate of food, a new relationship, a beautiful moment, a nice picture, an unexpected sunset - and even an inopportune car accident, a death in the family, a tragedy, a job loss and more - if you forget to thank God, you are basically treating the cause of your events as invisible, like you don't care, that you don't love God back, who is doing all these things for you.

Imagine what that wife feels like, day after day, she sees her husband that she loves come home. She says, "Hello!" But he doesn't respond. He walks to the dinner table and sits. She prepared the food and brings it to him. He eats it, to her delight! She's so happy that she got to feed him! She loves him so much! But she yearns to have a relationship with him. She wants him to say hi when he comes home, to talk to her over dinner, to appreciate her work. But instead, he finishes his food and then goes off to distract himself with other things, making her feel so unwanted, unseen, unloved.

Imagine what she would do when you love her back! When you see her! When you praise her and worship her!

That is what God wants. He's loving you right now, and the direct line is very much real and very possible, and again is at the very core of what it means to be a Christian (though, any religion and any understanding of God gets you there one way or another).


----------



## Vexus (Mar 23, 2020)

Lord Ninjette said:


> I can't see the pic you just posted.. is there a link?





https://www.personalitycafe.com/attachments/unmovedmover-jpeg.906289/



Or...


```
https://i.imgur.com/5bVXLSa.jpg
```


----------



## Lord Ninjette (8 mo ago)

Infinitus said:


> I wish you a speedy and full recovery. 🙏
> 
> Personally, I've had a long time to think about this one. I broke my arm in Dec 2019 & have only been discharged from treatment last week, and it still hasn't fully healed. Everything that could have gone wrong, did. I had to wrestle with this reality.
> 
> ...



I hear you!

This isn't the first time I had some accident. First was when I was living in Bali for the winter 2016. I just arrived in Bali and took the moped to get cash at an ATM to pay for my villa. I did not wear a helmet, thought about going back but didn't because I was in the middle of no where and hard to go thru rocky streets. Anyway, I got into an accident and had 5 stitches on my right head, right extremities surprisingly didn't break but a scratch. The low cut rainbows protected my ankle too.

Back then I asked the universe and these were my exact words "If you wanted me to stop traveling I will listen to you. I will be very sad as I'm passionate about traveling but this is what you want then I will do it. I understand that there's a plan for me to do even if I may not understand it at the moment"

Who would have thought that in 2wks of that, I recovered. In 3wks I was on a flight to Kuala Lumpur for few days then back to Bali. This was a real miracle really! I learned then that perhaps I needed to step back in life and re-evaluate that it isn't only about checking a bucket list where I should go to. I decided to volunteer to teach Balenese kids English while I was there and rediscover another hobby. I realized learning a new skill helped me become a better person and that I needed to be happy with simple things in life. To do more of what really makes me happy and it doesn't have to be luxury or big or expensive.

Prior to this HORSE accident, I have asked the universe that I am ready to meet someone romantically and perhaps if he could help me. Second, I am worried about my grandfather and not sure what is happening with him as I would like to be available for him.

My grandfather have had lots of surgeries, cancer and on remission. He is going thru another endoscopy and biopsy because they have found something on his prostate. He had cancer in 2019 and recovered. This man had gone thru so many things and I do feel like a brat complaining about my knee injury. However, I told him I also need some time to grieve about my situation. I will be back in my full mental state in few weeks. I need to accept my situation and it is just taking a bit more time.

I am also being trained to take over our family foundation (he wants me to take over when he no longer could or if death happens), working on power of attorney for both of us and his will. I am the only person in his life that actually enjoy spending time with him. We aren't perfect, we argue, we laugh hard but at the end of the day we know we need each other/support each other. I honestly don't think he has a lot of time. I even cried one day after I woke up because I realized that he is the only person that I can rant to without being judge. If he dies, I would be very very sad. I had the same thing with my other grandfather but the problem was that I was not able to tell him I love him so much. This is the reason why I tell my grandfather now that I love him not just in words but actions too. He knows about this feeling and he said he knows and I didn't need to tell him. I told him it is very very important for me that I articulate it to him and that he really knows while still alive.

In regards to meeting a potential romance. I am currently talking to a guy. He is not very intrusive and not pushing me to things I am not comfortable with. In this generation, people are so pushy and wants instant gratification which honestly scares me the most. People are consume with money and material things. Though I love nice things, I am not out there trying to impress anyone. The perfect guy would be someone like my grandfather.


Anyways, this is what I am thinking!


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Lord Ninjette said:


> I don't think life is just shit. Your perception is your reality so whether you think you can or you can't, then you are already right! I am not saying it isn't okay to be sad either. I think that it is also healthy to feel sad and have grief. Process what we need as a human being to be a better person. Some people may take awhile and some may take it faster.
> 
> Whether you agree with me or not, in my opinion there's reason why people are always in a shitty situation and people who are in a non shitty situation constantly. It all starts with the way we think. So if you think you will always be shitty then I bet you are what you believe you are.
> 
> ...


Hey, I wasn't saying _my_ life is shit. I was just saying in general when life is shit for someone, and it _IS_ sometimes. I'm actually not an unhappy person, despite my high degree of cynicism sometimes. But I also just, ya know, don't quite buy into a lot of most people's, or at least some people's tendency to blind optimism, or at least what _looks to me_ like blind optimism.


----------



## littlewyng (Sep 17, 2020)

Vexus said:


> You ever ... need some work done on a car... and then you don't know a good mechanic, so you look around, and get a bad one, and then eventually, you get a good one, and establish an actual relationship? If the work got done by a machine and you had no up and down, you'd never establish the relationship.


This is actually really good. 



Lord Ninjette said:


> We aren't perfect, we argue, we laugh hard but at the end of the day we know we need each other/support each other.


💜

Yeah I think after being on the flip side of a series of bad things, more than ever I feel like everything happens for a reason. If I hadn't been in a horrible situation that required me to re-evaluate everything and start learning about the root of the issue, I would never have changed the pattern. I would have kept falling into the same trap over and over again. But being in that crappy situation started the dominoes falling that would eventually put me on a way better path- one that I never could have imagined when I was going through it.


----------



## Lord Ninjette (8 mo ago)

Flabarac Brupip said:


> Hey, I wasn't saying _my_ life is shit. I was just saying in general when life is shit for someone, and it _IS_ sometimes. I'm actually not an unhappy person, despite my high degree of cynicism sometimes. But I also just, ya know, don't quite buy into a lot of most people's, or at least some people's tendency to blind optimism, or at least what _looks to me_ like blind optimism.



I get what you mean about blind optimism. I was just talking to my physical therapist today that this new generation keeps talking about positive energy and although one should practice thinking that, I also think that it is healthy to feel sorrow and grieve for some loss which in my case my mobility. 

People are so wrapped up about positive vibe that they are also not acknowledging that it is normal to grieve for some loss. Some people grieve faster and some don't. However, if one always doing same shit and expecting different results then they are just insane. 

So ultimately, I think it depends on ones situation. For example, I can't be around people all the time. I have allocation of time spent with people whether they are someone I know or I don't. That's just how my personality works. Can I get better? Perhaps yes but still I have a meter and because I know how it works and what works for me, I use it so I have a better mental health.

It is not one size fits all. It's like one person believes in God, Allah, Sun, Moon, Universe but at the end of the day, they believe in something that probably gets them thru their day.


----------



## Vexus (Mar 23, 2020)

Lord Ninjette said:


> Prior to this HORSE accident, I have asked the universe that I am ready to meet someone romantically and perhaps if he could help me. Second, I am worried about my grandfather and not sure what is happening with him as I would like to be available for him.


Many times when writing here, I get some spark of intuition and write about it, not knowing where it comes from. In my earlier response, I was going to write that maybe you are locked down now to meet someone romantically. I wrote some of it, but then deleted it, wondering why I wrote that, seems too cheesy, so I diluted the message down to something more generic. But the intuition I had was you're locked in place to find a romantic relationship. I was going to make a comment about maybe the physical therapist would be into you or something and for whatever reason, again, deleted that and went generic.

We don't have all the pieces, so it's great to have you open up a bit more.

Asking the universe IS asking God. I used to ask the universe all the time. What if you didn't know the word "G-o-d"? You could still call upon God in your heart. Higher power, my creator, thing I don't fully understand, but is responsible for my existence, please help.

I tend to have a lot of luck asking God for relationships. I ask for meaningful ones, too, and they all have been. It seems to be one of his specialties. He really loves the stories he weaves, I think.

omg I just saw the part where you wrote about a physical therapist, lol... awesome...


----------

